# What do you use for online storage & sharing & Does it integrate with LR?



## MMarz (Sep 4, 2008)

I've been using fotki.com for about five years and my advancement and needs have grown faster than the site has; it's time for a change.  I am considering Zenfolio for it's clean look, customizable pages and the ability to use my own domain name..  What are you using for online storage and viewing, and does it integrate with a LR export plugin??


----------



## topanga (Sep 4, 2008)

I built my website with ImageFolio code that I modified. I use LunarPages for hosting and they do offer unlimited space depending upon your package. I export my photos through LR2 and use the Mogrify plug-in for the creation of borders. I re size and sharpen through the LR 2 export feature and export the images into a folder that ImageFolio then uploads and  watermarks each image for me. I have found this to be a very clean and simple process and I have tried a bunch of different softwares since web design is part of my profession.

My blog photo site is even simpler. I use the free and easy pixelpost software. I use a plug-in for export directly to the site prior to LR 2. Could not be easier! I have not used it since upgrading to LR 2, but when I have the time, I will see if it still works.

Others I am sure will have many answers that I am looking forward to reading!

Best,
Darr


----------

